# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Oatmeal Cookies

## jimmyinkedup

So these arent your grandmothers oatmeal cookies - but after much experimentation I have to say for as healthy as they are they taste pretty damn good!

1 cup whole wheat flour
2 cups Oats
3 scoops vanilla protein powder
¾ tsp baking soda
¾ tsp baking powder
1 tbsp cinnamon
5 splenda packets

1 cup minus a tablespoon unsweetened apple sauce
¾ cup egg whites
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp pure vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350F.
Mix dry ingredient in large bowl.
Mix wet in smaller bowl ( to measure oil and applesauce just add tbsp olive oil to 1 cup measuring cup then fill w/ applesauce}
Add wet to dry and mix well (all by hand with wooden spoon or spatula)
Place 9 cookies on nonstick cookie sheet.
Bake for 15 minutes.
Remove from cokkie sheet right away and cool.
Makes 18 pretty large cookies.
Id refridgerate this (i do) there is little sugar to keep them unrefridgerated.

You can play with this adding nut, sunflower seeds,raisins,crasins etc to the recipe. Also you can adjust splenda to suit taste.

Enjoy!

----------


## gbrice75

Can't wait to try these, LOVE oatmeal cookies!!! Mmmm... now I have to expirement with a sugar free 'glaze' to drizzle over the top!  :Wink:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Yeah they are pretty good G ...make sure you post what u come up with.

----------


## Times Roman

Wouldn't it be cool if we could compile all these recipes in a single book and sell it? Or maybe an online catelog? I'd go $10 that caters to the type of eating I do. Bet we could sell a couple hundred right here at the board?

----------


## bikeral

Thanks Jimmy. Sent my wife the recipe and hopefully I can have a treat this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Yeah gimme your thoughts and any suggestions buddy....

----------


## bikeral

Jimmy, I am sitting here having your cookies as PWO meal. The only thing I screwed up was not using a nonstick pan. I used that wax paper and they stuck. no problem though I was able to peel it off. 
Total batch macros was cals 1677/P121/C233/F32 so to get cookie macros just divide by number of cookies you get.
I only got 10 cookies out of the patch, really big cookies. 
Thanks for the recipe

----------


## zaggahamma

Wonder if the flour could be skipped...they sound good

----------


## canadian-bacon

Why not grind up a cup of oat meal and use the powder as the flour? Work the same wouldnt it?

----------


## bikeral

I think at the very least you can reduce the flour. I plan to use 1/3 cup next time and see how that goes.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Glad people are trying it. 
You could drop whole wheat flour to 1/2 cup and add extra 1/2 cup oats. Also you could drop the oil and just use a full cup of applesauce. The main trade off is the texture if you make those changes. You need some flour and fat imo or you get a harder , dryer "cookie". Tried to find a balance of taste and healthy. Please feel free to tweak however you like. I tried about 5 batches before I settled on this recipe- but thats based on my taste. If you try variations please post the with the outcome.

Im working on a really healthy protein pumpkin muffin recipe now - when i get it right i'll post it up.

----------


## zaggahamma

i want some for Easter today

tweaking it this way

icksnay the flour, applesauce
and whole egg instead of whites

shiat only have chocolate protein powder........hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> i want some for Easter today
> 
> tweaking it this way
> 
> icksnay the flour, applesauce
> and whole egg instead of whites
> 
> shiat only have chocolate protein powder........hmmmmmmmmm


Any word jpk?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Any word jpk?


i got side tracked on way to pantry...apologies

think the chocolate and oatmeal mixed wasnt mixing in my mind well either

----------

